# Eating Rabbit Poop



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a favourite treat round here! I've read that as dogs can't digest cellulose, they got their veggies by eating them predigested...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not sure about wild rabbit poop but my dogs do tend to "graze" under the rabbit cages. Not only do they eat bunny berries but they have also been known to clean up rabbit pellets and some even eat hay! During the 20 years we have had dogs and rabbits in the same area I have not seen any of the dogs get ill from their odd diet additions.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't known a dog that doesn't want to do it so I am thinking it must be ok. It is just us that think is is not ok.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My parti spoo, "Hot Toddy", would rather eat the rabbits, but she does like the poop also. One night when I was walking her on her leash in Washington state she saw a rabbit and almost pulled my arm off trying to get to it. Once I realized there were a lot of rabbits around I was more careful, but I would have to pull her away from the poop to keep her from eating it.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

My puppy spoo Max treats them as doggy maltesers......one or two is never enough! He hoovers up any rabbit poo he finds, doesn't seem to cause him any harm!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well mine like to eat dirt, so our poodles do have some strange tastes! I keep thinking noooooo, you were just de-wormed!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I posted this on my Facebook and my very school friend said I need to watch our for some kind of bacteria cocclyia? I don't think I spelt it right. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dogs at the barn always eat horse poop, around here, if they get a chance, they gulp down the cat poop (we call it Kitty Rocha) but it is highly discouraged because it cat litter is not digestible. But still very occasionally one slips by! YUCK! lol


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

All of mine eat it like treats when I don't yell quick enough or don't see it to clean it up. Yuck. But nobody has ever gotten sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, I had the same problem a few weeks ago! It's like Lumi never discovered it any other year and now that she's "seen the light" she would be on a mission to find rabbit poop the moment we got outside! Of course, with the puppy following right behind her! I started calling Lumi away when I saw her doing the "poop sniff" (her nose goes really deep into the grass when she's on the trail), and giving her a treat and redirecting her towards something else, like playing with a toy or just sniffing another area. Now I can pretty much tell what areas have poop and I've been calling them away from those areas. Unfortunately, the two of them have already made a habit of bounding straight to rabbit poop alley as soon as I let them out, for just one taste before I can cal them back. I love when they bound out together, because it almost always turns into a fun game of chase between them. So, my new plan is to run with them to a different section of the yard and scatter treats for them to sniff out. Hopefully running to the poop-free spot with hopes of finding a different kind of treat will become the new habit! : ) 

As far as whether the poop is safe, I know there's a potential of a harmful bacteria or something like that. I don't worry if I see my dogs take a bite now and then, but letting them free-feed on rabbit poop seems like a bad idea and needless risk to take. Plus, the dogs and I both like kissy-face and I hate the wounded expressions when I pull my face away from them because I know they were just eating poop! If only I could pair the action with the consequence in their minds I bet they'd quit the sh!t, literally, pronto! : P


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! They seem fine. I am going to take Shelton to the vet though cuz his head had three scabs. I'm probably going to see if he's okay overall while I'm there  nova seemed fine when we went to the vet last week for her rabies shot. The lawn ppl came today to cut the really tall grass so hopefully the rabbits are less inclined to come on the lawn while it's short. Thank you all for the experiences and advice! I'll let you know b his the vet visit goes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

My two chihuahuas each got deathly sick from rabbit pellets. Like Pinkteal said, the bacteria is "coxcyliosis". I may not have spelled that correctly. Canadian geese poop carries a bad bacteria too. My daughter's dog got sick on that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Yikes!*



WillyBilly said:


> My two chihuahuas each got deathly sick from rabbit pellets. Like Pinkteal said, the bacteria is "coxcyliosis". I may not have spelled that correctly. Canadian geese poop carries a bad bacteria too. My daughter's dog got sick on that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks for that info. We have guinea pigs, and Sammi will do anything to get a mouthful of poop pellets. Is this bacteria only found in the wild?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Be glad if all they do is eat the rabbit poop. Beau once rubbed his face all over it and ended up with stinky brown streaks all over his fresh-groomed muzzle. :doh:


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Be glad if all they do is eat the rabbit poop. Beau once rubbed his face all over it and ended up with stinky brown streaks all over his fresh-groomed muzzle. :doh:


Oh god worst nightmare!!!!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ugh, Ralph loves to eat exotic poos, rabbit, deer, you name it. So gross, then he acts all put out when I don't want his snout in my face... Like, boy, I just saw you Hoover poop. Sheesh, least he could do is keep his bad habit a secret from his mother.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

LOLOL... maybe someone can make a business out of this... or maybe someone already has???


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm - my spoo has never eaten rabbit, cat, horse, etc poop. But he is fed raw. Totally raw meat diet, except occasionally veggies and fruits. 

I am very curious. Are the dogs that are eating poop fed raw or kibble?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Hmm - my spoo has never eaten rabbit, cat, horse, etc poop. But he is fed raw. Totally raw meat diet, except occasionally veggies and fruits.
> 
> I am very curious. Are the dogs that are eating poop fed raw or kibble?


I've been switching Jazz to raw food, and I've noticed she isn't eating deer poop and other nasty stuff like she did during the winter, but I'm not sure whether it's because of the diet change or because she just isn't finding as much poop. The last yukky thing I pried out of her mouth was a dead frog, several weeks ago. Apparently it was looking for love in all the wrong places and got squashed by a car in the road.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My dog is fed raw yet find rabbit poop very compelling. He has not eaten it but I feel fairly confident if he was given the opportunity he would. Once he did seize the opportunity to smush the poo into his fur by rubbing his back on poo pellets, yuk!


----------

